# Brother HL5350DN2LT für ein Firmennetzwerk einrichten?



## Andi2010 (20. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe mir vor ein paar Wochen einen Brother HL5350DN2L gekauft (http://www.brother.de/g3.cfm/s_page/65190/s_level/37470/s_product/HL5350DNLTG1BOM).

Nun möchte ich ihn gerne mit dem Netzwerkkabel an den Wlan-Router anschließen und einrichten, dass ich mit verschiedenen Notebooks über den Brother drucken kann. Laut der Bedienungsanleitung von Brother (http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/BSC/public/files/dlf/doc002439/cv_hl5340d_ger_usr_a.pdf) müsste ich nach dem Einlegen der Cd wählen können, dass ich den Drucker über das Netzwerk nutzen möchte (siehe Seite 32). Allerdings erscheint bei mir nur die Auswahl "Parallelanschluss-Benutzer" und "USB-Benutzer". Die anderen beiden Buttons erscheinen bei mir gar nicht.

Ich habe die CD auch bei anderen PCs eingelgt, doch nirgends kann ich "Netzwerkanschluss-Benutzer" oder "Wireless-Netzwerk-Benutzer" auswählen.

Woran kann das liegen? 

Besten Dank schon mal!

Gruß, Andi2010
PS: ich habe auch schon versucht, den Netzwerkkabel an den PC anzustecken, an dem ich alles einrichten möchte. Trotzdem erscheint aber kein Netzwerk-Button bei der Installation


----------



## Andi2010 (20. März 2010)

Sorry, falscher Link zum PDF! Hier ist der richtige: http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/BSC/public/files/dlf/doc002427/cv_hl5350dn_ger_net_a.pdf


----------



## Dr Dau (20. März 2010)

Hallo!

Drucke mal die Druckereinstellungsseite aus (siehe Seite 121).
Aber vorher das Netzwerkkabel einstecken und den Drucker einschalten.

Auf der ausgedruckten Seite sollte dann die IP des Druckers stehen.
Über diese IP kannst Du die webbasierte Konfiguration von dem Drucker aufrufen (Benutzer: admin, Passwort: access).

So lange Du die webbasierte Konfiguration nicht aufrufen kannst, wird der Drucker im Netzwerk auch nicht gefunden.

Hast Du im Router DHCP aktiviert?
Denn per default bekommt der Drucker eine IP vom DHCP zugewiesen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

